# The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest Is Now Available



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Bowfinger Archery Inc. has now released The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest. *

*After receiving much feedback from the ATA Show, NWTF Show and from our Bowfinger Customers we decided to deliver the ultimate drop away.
The Medusa MAX is similar in looks to the original Medusa drop away but with many new features!!*










*Features of Medusa MAX:*

*
Stays Up On Slow Let Down
Drops Away Only When Bow Is Fired
Total Fletching Clearance
Full Arrow Containment
DLT - De-Cocking Lever Technology - Lever De-Cocks Rest For Easy Arrow Removal
SST - Single Spring Technology - Single Spring Is More Reliable Than Two Spring Rest 
SFT - Set-Fire Technology - Visually See If The Rest Is Set Or Ready To Fire
Four Launcher Arm Mounting Positions
Both Vertical And Horizontal Adjustment
Uses A Slim Launcher Arm For A Spot On Center Shot
Three Launcher Arm Felt Pieces Included
Heavy Duty, Lightweight, Compact Design
Precision CNC Machined Durable Metal Components
Lifetime Warranty
Made in the USA
*











*FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE MEDUSA MAX CLICK HERE*









*For more Medusa MAX videos please visit our you tube page by clicking here*



*For more information about The Medusa MAX Drop Away Arrow Rest, visit us on the web or give us a call!
www.BowfingerArchery.com
615.952.5858*


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Is the launcher arm and the containment arm both CNC machined or are they plastic? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

The launcher arm and containment are plastic.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## azanta (Dec 22, 2013)

Containment looks agly


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Just replaced a NAP Apache with the Medusa Max. Loving the change. Its proving to be a very reliable rest, and very consistent. My only complaint would be its not micro-adjustable.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Need some last minute gift ideas?! We've got you covered!
Bowfinger has plenty of options for the bowhunter or 3D shooter!
*









We have plenty of options to choose from for the bowhunter and or 3D shooter you are shopping for; Camera Mounts, Arrow Rests, Stabilizers, Back Bars, Target Bars, Weights & Side Bar Mounts.

Visit us on the web to view all Bowfinger Products: www.BowfingerArchery.com

[All orders will be received by Christmas as we fill orders within 24 hours - Expedited shipping available, call or email for quote]


----------

